# Jan meeting: Jan 8th, Bob's place, 5:30PM.



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

An agenda for the meeting and directions to my place are forthcoming.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Happy New Year, everyone!
Here are the directions to my place:

122 Gorby Rd.
Washington, Pa.
724 225-7188

-I79S to the I70 Interchange in Washington.
-bear right onto I70W toward Wheeling, WV.
-take the 3rd exit (Rt #40, Chestnut St.), approx. 2 mi.
-at the end of the ramp go left onto Chestnut St., Rt #40W.
-go approx. 2 mi. and up a long upgrade. (you're in the country now).
-at the top of the hill look for the Club 40 Restaurant on your left.
-immediately turn right onto McKee Rd. 
-take the 2nd left (exactly 1.3 mi.). This is Gorby Rd. Caution! It's a very 
sharp turn.
-ours is the 3rd house on the left (approx. 1/4 mi.) See my gold mailbox 
opposite the driveway.

My driveway is about 200 yds long. I suggest you drive up to the house, turn around and park along the driveway heading out.
The garage door will be up. Come on through the garage and up the stairs.

If there's a question re the driving conditions that day, call me or check this board for any change of plans.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll be reviewing the agenda here shortly. 
There'll be snacks and soft drinks available.

OK! After all this time, who's planning on coming?


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

Im going to try to make it.
Earl


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll be there.

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

barring unforseen crap, i'll be there


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

My bride has volunteered to make us a sitdown spaghetti meal with bread. That's in addition to the soft drinks and snacks. Anyone interested in bringing a salad? (or an apple pie?)
We'll be able to eat and meet at the same time.

What are the chances that the 1st Steeler play off game will be at 4:00 that Sun. PM?

So who else is coming?

Bob


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

I should be there.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Yup! Figures. The Steelers are playing next Sun. at 4:30PM.

Any suggestions? 1.We could all record the game and meet as planned. 2.We could meet earlier and then all watch the game at my place. 3.We could watch the game at my place and meet afterwards. 4.We could put the meeting off till Mon. eve. or till the next Sun.

Let's talk,
Bob

I like #2


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

On second thought, here's what I suggest. Everyone is welcome to come down to my place by 4:30 and watch the game or gape at my tank or, generally, hang out until the game starts to wind down.
We can then start the meeting.
In other words, the meeting will start around 6:30 or so. I know no one will want to travel while the game is on so come on down earlier and watch it together. All the while we'll be snacking and yakking. Spaghetti dinner will be during the game.
Even with the original plan we would have eaten first before the meeting began. We wouldn't have gotten started until 6:30 or so anyway.
Does this cause anyone a problem? Unless there are objections let's consider this the adjusted plan.

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

If we have the meeting before the game then I will not be able to attend. However I will be there for the steeler game afterwards albeit a little late. I will also be bringing membership forms for anyone who wants to apply for the 2006 year.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Okay, I'm not going to be able to make it to the meeting. I just have too much stuff to do after being away for the past couple of weeks. Sorry.

Sam


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Folks, please indicate whether you will or will not be at the meeting. Are you coming early for the game? I need to do some planning in advance.

Bob


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I will be there at 5 or 5:30. Do you need me to bring anything?

Tim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll be there. I may come down with Tim. 

I hope you guys tank space open. I have stuff to bring. 

Anything else I can bring? Maybe some crutons?


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

We've got the basics covered foodwise but I'm sure we'll all find room for anything else folks bring along.

Bob


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Katie will be coming too if that is ok.

Tim


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Rather her than you but I guess she's got to bring you along.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's this Sunday's agenda:
website design discussion- Bill
nomination of officers
- Pres.
- VP
- Treas.
- Sec'y
discussion and vote on the "Mission Statement"
presentation on "Aquascaping"- Bob
plant exchange

Did I miss anything?

Bob


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

i'll be there as well
probably around 5:30, if i can get done by then


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Earl and Barb are coming down for the game. Cavan, Tim, Katie, and Efron are coming too, but may be a little late. Joe is giving it his best shot but is not sure yet. Sam's not going to be able to make it.
Bill, I'm assuming you're coming. Can you confirm?
Don, I wasn't able to contact you. Are you planning on coming?

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone. Go Stillers!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll be there! nyuk, nyuk, nyuk... should I come for the first quarter?


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Marie from the fish club will be coming as well. She was going to come last month but she decided that it was such a beautiful perfect day that she would just stay at home and enjoy. Please read the latter with sarcasm. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## don64 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi 
thanks for the phone call 
but i will not be able to attend this meet do to family matter came up 
sorry it so long to post a message


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe, you're welcome to come for the pregame even.

Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Don, Sam, sorry your not going to make it. We'll miss you.

Bob


----------



## DASchafer (Jul 14, 2005)

I will be there for the game. And the meeeting too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

DASchafer said:


> I will be there for the game. And the meeeting too.


care for a carpool, doug? when do you plan on leaving, sir?


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to hear it, Doug. See you tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

I will be there between 5:30 and 6. I will bring some cookies.

Later,
Bill


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

sorry i didn't make it, by the time i could leave I wouldn't have gotten there til 7:30-8pm

hopefully someone took pictures


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

We're sorry you couldn't make it, too. Everyone kept asking about you. I was afraid you were hopelessly lost on one of my back country roads, never to be heard from again.

As it turned out, because of the Steeler game and my wife's spaghetti dinner, the meeting didn't actually start until 7:30. It was a good one and I'm sure you'll get details as we go along.

See you at the next meeting.

Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Folks, effective at this past meeting, Bill Wells is now President of the Club.

I am VP and Tim is Treas./Sec'y.

Here's hoping for a enjoyable and expansive New Year for the PAPAS membership.

Let's talk, 
Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Katie. 
Hey Mary. Did you join yet?


----------



## muskak (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Bob!


----------

